# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Plotseling dubbelzien

## starbird

Sedert december 2006 ben ik plotseling gaan dubbelzien. Het begon met naar boven kijken en nu is het voortdurend aanwezig. Allerlei onderzoeken achter de rug en een CT-scan heeft uitgewezen dat de spieren van mijn linkeroog duidelijk verdikt zijn. Nu heb ik ook een te snelle schildklier en daar het Oogziekenhuis Rotterdam naar de oorzaak zoekt gaan ze mijn medisch dossier opvragen bij de internist. Heb zolang een fresnell prisma op mijn linkerglas gekregen, maar dat helpt alleen bij op afstand kijken. Dichtbij moet ik alles met 1 oog doen. In het begin hielp dat prisma nog wel, maar nu kijk ik helemaal raar en heb ik ten einde raad maar een ooglap gekocht bij de apotheek, want met 1 oog kijken kan ik wel. Begin 2005 heb ik ook al een inwendige bloeding gehad in mijn rechteroog, maar volgens mij houden die 2 zaken geen verband met elkaar. Ik heb voor mijn schildklier zo'n 2 jaar geleden een radioactieve slok gehad en moet nu nog steeds thyrax gebruiken. Echter, ik vertrouw dat hele zaakje niet meer en vraag me af of mijn ogen niet zijn aangetast door die slok. Aan de medici heb ik op het ogenblik helemaal niets. Als ik wat vraag, dan krijg ik als antwoord "u vraagt allemaal dingen waar we nu nog geen antwoord op hebben". Ik hoef pas midden maart terug te komen in het Oogziekenhuis, maar intussen ben ik een zenuwinzinking nabij door die ogen. Zit ook al in de ziektewet daar ik niet eens meer mijn werk kan doen! Ook maak ik me vreselijk ongerust over mijn ogen en vraag me voortdurend af hoe het nu verder moet. Elke dag word ik wakker met de hoop dat het een nachtmerrie is geweest. Heb intussen het Oogziekenhuis gemaild dat ik helemaal gek word van dat dubbelzien, maar heb nog steeds geen antwoord gekregen. Weet me zo langzamerhand geen raad meer. Wie, o wie, herkent dit toch?

----------


## Luuss0404

*Dubbelzien*
Het zien van twee onderscheiden beelden van een voorwerp in plaats van één.
Mensen die dubbelzien, zien twee beelden van één voorwerp. De beelden zijn gescheiden van elkaar, maar niettemin vaak scherp. Het dubbelzien verdwijnt gewoonlijk wanneer één oog gesloten wordt. De aandoening kan een aantal oorzaken hebben. Ga onmiddellijk naar de oogarts wanneer u dubbelziet; dit kan namelijk duiden op een achterliggende ernstige aandoening.

*De oorzaken*
De vaakst voorkomende oorzaak van dubbelzien is zwakheid of verlamming van een of meer van de spieren die de oogbewegingen sturen. Het desbetreffende oog kan niet goed bewegen en dit veroorzaakt scheelzien (Scheelzien (strabisme)). Er worden twee verschillende beelden van hetzelfde voorwerp ontvangen en de hersenen kunnen die niet combineren. Het probleem kan tijdelijk verdwijnen door het draaien of kantelen van het hoofd. Niet alle vormen van scheelzien leiden overigens tot een dubbelbeeld.
Vele ernstige aandoeningen die de hersenen en het zenuwstelsel beïnvloeden, kunnen verzwakte oogbewegingen veroorzaken en tot dubbelzien leiden. Tot de mogelijke oorzaken behoren multipele sclerose, hoofdletsels, hersentumoren en het uitzetten van een ader in het hoofd door een zwakke plek in de aderwand (aneurysma). Bij oudere mensen kunnen belemmerde oogbewegingen die in dubbelzien resulteren, gepaard gaan met diabetes mellitus en, zelden, met arteriosclerose en hoge bloeddruk (Hoge bloeddruk (hypertensie)).
Dubbelzien kan ook het gevolg zijn van een tumor of bloedstolsel achter een van de ogen, waardoor ook de beweging van dat oog wordt belemmerd.

*De diagnose*
Uw arts zal u vragen om één oog om de beurt te sluiten om te controleren of het dubbelzien verdwijnt. Hij zal u ook vragen deze dubbele beelden te beschrijven, of ze naast elkaar, boven elkaar of schuin ten opzichte van elkaar staan. Uw arts zal de bewegingen van uw oog waarschijnlijk nauwkeurig observeren om vast te stellen of een van de oogspieren zwak of verlamd is. Hij voert mogelijk ook gerichte metingen uit. *Als het dubbelzien plotseling is ontstaan of er geen oorzaak voor kan worden gevonden, zal een CT- of MRI-scan worden gedaan om eventuele afwijkingen in de oogkassen of de hersenen op te sporen.* Afhankelijk van uw gezondheidstoestand en mogelijke oorzaken zal bij dubbelzien – soms al in eerste instantie – een neuroloog het onderzoek uitvoeren.

*De behandeling*
De behandeling van dubbelzien is gericht op de diepere oorzaak. Een ernstige aandoening, zoals een aneurysma in de hersenen, moet misschien in het ziekenhuis worden behandeld. Dubbelzien als gevolg van diabetes mellitus zal gewoonlijk na enige tijd verdwijnen, maar als dat niet gebeurt, zal uw arts u misschien adviseren een verband voor het ene oog te dragen om het tweede beeld buiten te sluiten. Spierchirurgie is nuttig als het dubbelzien al enige tijd duurt.

_(Bron: kiesbeter.nl)_

http://www.ziekenhuis.nl/?cat=forum&...ategorie_id=17 Hier staan ervaringen over plotseling dubbel zien.

----------

